# New camera!   It's Mitica's fault!



## terri (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes it is, so just feel proud.     

I've been perusing the certo6 site (courtesy of Mitica's link) and really got smitten with those Agfa Isolettes.   I've wanted a good working folder for a long time now, (something more usable than a top shutter speed of 50!) and these really called to me.  

So, over to ebay, and now this one is coming home to mama: a Super Isolette 6x6 rangefinder, with a f.3 75 Solinar lens (supposedly the best for this model) and a Synchro Compur shutter.   I emailed the seller about the film advance mechanism and he writes that he ran film through it the day he put it up for auction and everything works fine.  

I still anticipate a general CLA, and possibly a new bellows, and I think I'll send it to the certo6 guy since he obviously does such great work on them.   

Isn't he pretty???   Can't wait to take him out for a test drive:


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome, Terri!  I love my medium format folders, and mine don't even have rangefinders.  I'm jealous


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2005)

Guilty as charged!!!!   


Ain't that pretty?  Congrats Terri, let us see some pics when you work'em out.


----------



## terri (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, not quite the Hassy 500 I missed out on, but I think he's gonna be a great addition to the growing collection!!     

I'm counting the days, am impatient to test the bellows and see how much TLC is required.   Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 6, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Well, not quite the Hassy 500 I missed out on, but I think he's gonna be a great addition to the growing collection!!
> 
> I'm counting the days, am impatient to test the bellows and see how much TLC is required. Can't wait!!!!


 
From the looks of it, the bellows will be in good shape. Excitement grows!!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2005)

> From the looks of it, the bellows will be in good shape. Excitement grows!!!!



Yes, it does!!    :heart:   

I don't want to spend the extra $$ on bellows, but even if I do discover a light leak, it won't kill me to replace them.   I'd like to send it to the certo6 guy for the CLA anyway, since he obviously knows his way around the Isolettes.   AND, he offers those cool-looking colored bellows.  It would be a kick to have something like that, if I have to replace them anyway.   

Red or blue??   Decisions, decisions..... I know, it's such a silly-girlie thing.   :blushing:


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2005)

Here is one from my first roll with the Super Isolette.   I had a roll of Tri-X 400 that was a year or so out of date.   :mrgreen:   Bellows really DO seem to be in good repair - BUT as this is going to be a working camera, I really think I should go ahead and replace them when I send it in for CLA.  

The rangefinder is clearly out of adjustment.   The house shot was on infinity so I had no worries, but on all my close-in shots I struggled with it - it never really seemed superimposed correctly.   

Can't WAIT to get it back to full working order - the shutter was smooth and operated flawlessly, film advance is a breeze, and I can tell I have a new best friend.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 13, 2005)

Suh-weeeeeeeet!  Nice shot terri! Nice and sharp on all corners, nice contrast.

Did you shoot that with a red filter on?


----------



## mygrain (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow that's a really clean shot...Nice camera too! Congrats!


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks all!   I'm really happy with it.  



> Did you shoot that with a red filter on?



Nope, nothing.  Although I realized later it would have been fun to break out the yellow filter that came with it.   I am going to buy a couple of filters for this baby, I didn't realize it would take screw-ons.   

woo hoo!!


----------



## santino (Feb 16, 2005)

really great cam, I've got just the "Isolette" (without "super") but it shoots in 4.5x6 and 6x6. yah, good cams the Isolettes are, congrats Terri :cheer:


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> really great cam, I've got just the "Isolette" (without "super") but it shoots in 4.5x6 and 6x6. yah, good cams the Isolettes are, congrats Terri :cheer:


Awesome, Santino!   You ought to have a blast with it!  :thumbup:


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 16, 2005)

Great shot Teri! And a great cam! You people are really bad for me! Now my camera wish list is growing by a camera a day! 

I'm thinking of trying to go for a kiev 88 for my next camera... Thoughts, suggestions?

Zach


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2005)

> Thoughts, suggestions?



Sure - glad you asked!    :sillysmi: 

My thought is - sounds like an awesome idea!

My suggestion is - go for it.    :twisted: 

Hey, you don't think anyone here is gonna be a GOOD influence, do ya??   bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## oriecat (Feb 17, 2005)

Terri, that's so cute!  I just ordered a folder myself.  I was getting some negative carriers at keh.com and decided to peruse for cheapie cams and picked out an Ansco B2 Speedex Jr.  I have no idea what shape it's in, but it was cheap so I don't care too much.


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Terri, that's so cute!  I just ordered a folder myself.  I was getting some negative carriers at keh.com and decided to peruse for cheapie cams and picked out an Ansco B2 Speedex Jr.  I have no idea what shape it's in, but it was cheap so I don't care too much.


I just love my Super Isolette.   I will have to send it off shortly for CLA, and parting with it will be tough.    :blushing:  I just keep admiring it.  

I know I want to find more of these older beauties.   I'm like you, Orie, I don't mind if they need the CLA as long as I know the basics are functioning and I don't have to overspend.   They're built like little tanks - the craftsmanship is amazing.    :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Isn't he pretty??? Can't wait to take him out for a test drive:



Terri... isn't he your new husband??


----------



## terri (Feb 18, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Terri... isn't he your new husband??


No, Mentos - so far my husband is holding up pretty well and doesn't need the CLA!


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 19, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> No, Mentos - so far my husband is holding up pretty well and doesn't need the CLA!


 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 22, 2005)

Excellent!!! Congrats Terri!


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Dan!   It handles beautifully and feels so great in my hands.   I just _love_ the workmanship on this camera.  

The time is getting close to where I have to send it off for CLA.   Generally, it's in such great repair I don't think I'd bother if it weren't for 2 problems: stiff focusing ring and somewhat fuzzy rangefinder.  (sniff)  I hate to let it out of my sight, but I know how happy I'll be to get it restored to full working glory.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 22, 2005)

Look forward to seeing more pictures from the lil beast. The house pic is awesome! With the arrival of this baby, I hope you will post more pictures. Let us see some _real_ work! 

Cheers!


----------

